# Cedar of Lebanon bowl. Not a fun day at the lathe.



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

Another piece of beautiful wood that I bought from Got Wood? and look forward to seeing the wavy grain pattern in the finished piece. Though beautiful it was a nightmare to turn. Only my 7th bowl and I am sure if I were more skilled I could have done better. It started out 8" x 4" but ended up 6-1/2" x 2-1/2". I had it all but done and tried to cut some end grain tare-out, the wood grabbed my gouge and when it got done it looked like I tried to shape it with a chain saw... one handed... blindfolded. So I took a break, went back at it again and finished with this. Still has some minor chips, grain tare-out but after 6 hours I called it quits. I want to get another blank of this some day because it is very beautiful.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

Even with all the issues it's a good looking bowl Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

That is still a very nice bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

Would you post a pic of the inside? I’d like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Ireland (Aug 4, 2019)

Every turning is a learning opportunity but it's good that you recognize when you needed to take a break. Otherwise all you would hope ended up with was shavings, a useless "bowl" and a whole lot of dissatisfaction. Almost every turner will tell you things go wrong with that "one last cut". You will improve as you do more of these and as everyone has said so far, still a nice looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 4, 2019)

Cool bowl even with all the struggles. Does it smell like our cedar?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

Foot Patrol said:


> Cool bowl even with all the struggles. Does it smell like our cedar?


I don't know Red Cedar so I can't tell you. It did have a distinct smell while turning it, but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Would you post a pic of the inside? I’d like to see it. Thanks.


Here ya go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2019)

@TXMoon 
Kevin, I can send you a few bowl blanks of Eastern Red Cedar. Turn one and send a bowl back if you wanna try ERC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 4, 2019)

Through all that it turned out very well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Here ya go. View attachment 169729


Thanks,I like that,looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicely done! You’re doing a great job with your curves and finishes!

When you get the urge, I’d encourage you to try doing a bowl or three with a smaller base... something like 1/3 of the rim diameter. I think you’ll find the forms are easier to turn, and it’ll give a different aesthetic to the finished piece.

It’s fantastic that you’re less than a dozen bowls in to this, and you’re already turning out very nice looking pieces!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! You’re doing a great job with your curves and finishes!
> 
> When you get the urge, I’d encourage you to try doing a bowl or three with a smaller base... something like 1/3 of the rim diameter. I think you’ll find the forms are easier to turn, and it’ll give a different aesthetic to the finished piece.
> 
> It’s fantastic that you’re less than a dozen bowls in to this, and you’re already turning out very nice looking pieces!


Thank you! Not sure how that would look. Can you point me to a sketch of what that would you mean?


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice bowl for sure. Appears you are definitely headed in the right direction fast. The type of wood and the beginning dimensions of the blank can strongly suggest the design and direction to be taken. That said, it is always up to the turner or customer to decide. David made some excellent points that I often follow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Very attractive! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I don't know Red Cedar so I can't tell you. It did have a distinct smell while turning it, but I don't have anything to compare it to.


A lot of pencils were made with Western Red Cedar once. If you can remember what pencils smelled like when sharpening, maybe that would be a clue.

There is definitely distinct grain pattern on that wood. Maybe that why ir grabbed your gouge. You overstepped the grain in the wood, and it wasn't happy.......... .... . Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> A lot of pencils were made with Western Red Cedar once. If you can remember what pencils smelled like when sharpening, maybe that would be a clue.
> 
> There is definitely distinct grain pattern on that wood. Maybe that why ir grabbed your gouge. You overstepped the grain in the wood, and it wasn't happy.......... .... . Jerry (in Tucson)


funny you say that because that is exactly how it felt! Lesson learned.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Thank you! Not sure how that would look. Can you point me to a sketch of what that would you mean?



Something like this where the base diameter is about 30% of the rim diameter.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 5, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Something like this where the base diameter is about 30% of the rim diameter.
> 
> View attachment 169786


ah, I see now.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 6, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Another piece of beautiful wood that I bought from Got Wood? and look forward to seeing the wavy grain pattern in the finished piece. Though beautiful it was a nightmare to turn. Only my 7th bowl and I am sure if I were more skilled I could have done better. It started out 8" x 4" but ended up 6-1/2" x 2-1/2". I had it all but done and tried to cut some end grain tare-out, the wood grabbed my gouge and when it got done it looked like I tried to shape it with a chain saw... one handed... blindfolded. So I took a break, went back at it again and finished with this. Still has some minor chips, grain tare-out but after 6 hours I called it quits. I want to get another blank of this some day because it is very beautiful. View attachment 169727 View attachment 169728


Beautiful shape!


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice looking bowl...one would have to look real hard to find any tool marks which is good. Found wood is a great and cheap source of practice material to learn how your tools react. 

Keep going and try doc’s advice...he gave me the same some time back and it really changed the character of my bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Acadian (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

